# I get the hype surrounding the Madan brush



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

My parents thought that Louis' birthday was coming up so they sent some money so I could get him something because they knows I'm picky about treats and they dont really knows what he likes. I thought for a while what I should get him because I had just gone a treat run and so he was stocked in that department. So after much deliberation, I finally decided to get him a Madan brush. 

I finally got my brush in the mail this morning at 6:30am while I was getting coffee and OMG! :new_shocked: This brush has a life changing effect! SERIOUSLY! :w00t: I sat down to brush him and usually he squirms and tries to get free but this time, he just laid down and let me brush him. No movement what so ever. I was shocked! when I stopped, he looked up as if to say, "what! no more? your done?" I think its like a massage for him. He's not really tangled so it just glides through. Even when I was brushing his legs he just sat there with his paw in my hand, not moving. This brush is seriously amazing, I finally get the hype. I'm totally kicking myself for not getting it sooner. 

I think I might try to grow Louis out a bit this winter. I kept him short all summer because his fur is cottony and we were really active but I think if I brush regularly its wont be that hard. He wasnt fond of brushing before because I had a tiny brush that didnt feel good I guess. It was pin brush with no balls but it wasnt as nice as a Madan. 

For everyone thinking about getting this brush JUST DO IT! Its so worth the hype. :thumbsup:

On a side note, Louis birthday isnt till the end of November, my parents were 2.5 months early. :blush: I thought they would remember because it was during Thanksgiving break last year....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It's the best brush I have ever used and my girls lie down when I brush them, too! They love it:wub: It doesn't pull out the hair and have you noticed how comfortable it is to hold? :chili::chili:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh I want one Maxies birthday is on the 23rd where can I get one. Do any of the girls on here that are vendors have them??? I am so jealous Max doesn't like brushing all of a sudden too.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I got mine from toplinepet.com. It was shipped super quick and from what I have heard it is the best price around. Jenny, the owner, shipped my order within a few hours and included a bow. I actually bought the Madan comb too but havent used it yet, but since my order was over $25.00 she included a pack of band too!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

cleex1004 said:


> I got mine from toplinepet.com. It was shipped super quick and from what I have heard it is the best price around. Jenny, the owner, shipped my order within a few hours and included a bow. I actually bought the Madan comb too but havent used it yet, but since my order was over $25.00 she included a pack of band too!


Thanks Christina I will order him one. She ships to Canada so I will get right on it today so he can open it and then he might like the brushing...lol Thanks again:chili: Oh and what color did you get??? I think they have different styles from soft to hard I think. I can always ask her.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I got the baby blue one. The different softnesses is explained on her site so definately take a look.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Christina, I just wanted to say Louis is so cute is he turning a year old. I have to change my photo Max looks huge and he it not its all the hair. I have to post some new ones...lol My husband says he looks like 20lbs in that picture...lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i need to get this brush !!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, you convinced me! I have been thinking of getting one for Bailey for a while now...he hates being brushed and its such a chore to make him go through all that. Hopefully this brush will help. I'm going to the topline site now and ordering...I just can't tell which one I should be ordering for his poodle hair.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis is turning 2 on Nov. 29. He's gunna be an adult! As for poodle hair, I have no idea. Maybe someone else can answer your question or maybe you could send Jenny an email asking her opinion.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the purple one it was a gift from a spoiled maltese friend ..
Who i can never thank enough ,


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I am so out of the loop......

This is that much better than the CC brush??

Thanks


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love madan brushes!

I have a pink one


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my Madan and Jennie at Topline, too!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you for the brush recommendation and the link to Topline. I ordered the pink Madan brush from Jennie yesterday and noticed it has already been shipped. I also ordered the pink rat tail comb to help with topknots ( I can use all the help I can get!!)

Candy hates being brushed or combed and she is a fiesty little girl. I have the CC wood pin brush which my Havanese just loves to be brushed with. She will lay still and let me brush and comb her- not Candy!!! It is a constant struggle! I am hoping the Madan brush will work better-but am not holding my breath. At least it will look pretty on my grooming table:biggrin:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

How do I know which brush to order?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> How do I know which brush to order?


On Jenny's site it tells you what type of coat goes with which colors. There were three (I think) colors for the silky Maltese coat and that's the one I went with.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the purple and the green one - we use both at our house


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We love our Madan brushes too. :thumbsup:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Erin, can you tell the difference in softness between the two? Is it significant? Which one do you like better?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I just ordered two of them from Jenny - she already shipped them - amazing! I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

cleex1004 said:


> Erin, can you tell the difference in softness between the two? Is it significant? Which one do you like better?


The green is just a TAD bit softer than the purple but the difference is so slight that it doesn't seem to make a huge difference to Hunter. We keep the green one downstairs and use it after baths and randomly when I feel like brushing him downstairs and the purple stays upstairs in the bedroom and I will use that before bedtime if needed.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

angelsugar said:


> I am so out of the loop......
> 
> This is that much better than the CC brush??
> 
> Thanks


 
I have both, they serve a different purpose, The Madden brushes I use and *alternate* with the
Chris Christensen Brass pin brush. Brass doesn't create static like stainless steel. So less frizle(if thats a word) .That's
why it costs more. The green brush is the softest, next the pink and the CC brush is more on
the firm side. I have a wood in brush that I use after all else is done and lightly mist a concoction
of stay on conditioner fragrance at the end. The cat hair brush I use some times to detangle
a matt. DooLittles favorite Brush is........................All of them, but for her type and length of hair I would like 
a Green Brass pinned maden if I could only have one :yes:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

oooo Erin I have one more question, is the purple one really purple or more of a dark blue?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Ok guys, you have made me curious if nothing else. I have ordered and it is on it's way along with some Pet Silk products that I wanted to try. Up until now I have alternated between Keihl's pet shampoo and conditioner and Fur Butter with a whitening Biogroom shampoo. I hope I like the Pet Silk.


----------

